# Manitowoc



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open CB
4,9,10,12,13,14,15,18,19,20,23,26,28,30,31,32,33,34,35,36,38,39,40,41,42,45,46,47,48,50,51,52,53,57,59,63,67,69,70,74,76,77,78,79,81,82,83,84,85,86,87

51 dogs back for LB


----------



## comallard (May 16, 2009)

Any update on the derby?


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Just checking on updates...


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to WB 27 dogs
9,13,15,18,28,30,33,34,35,38,40,45,47,50,52,53,57,59,67,70,74,76,77,78,83,84,86


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

All I know on the derby is Oswald won.


----------



## T.Lanczak (Sep 21, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Dr.David Aul, H/Dave Ward & Magic Trick's Dillon for placing 2nd in the derby at the Manitowoc RC trial. This was Dillon's first derby ever ran and the first showing with Dave. Excellent job Timber Ridge Retrievers


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

T.Lanczak said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!! To O/Dr.David Aul, H/Dave Ward & Magic Trick's Dillon for placing 2nd in the derby at the Manitowoc RC trial. This was Dillon's first derby ever ran and the first showing with Dave. Excellent job Timber Ridge Retrievers


 Oh wow!Dillion is such a sweetheart too.


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

He " IS" the kids and I loved him.
I remember he was very handsome and a very big boy.
Congrads to Dr., Tera(Basics) Dave Ward and Lil Dillion. 
Nana Sue


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

AMT to LB
3,5,10,15,16,1719,20,22,26,28,29,31,32,36,37,38,39,42,45,46,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,62,64,65,68,70,72


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Open to WM 16 dogs
13,15,28,30,33,45,47,50,52,53,59,67,74,77,78,83


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Amt to WB
3,5,10,16,17,20,22,26,28,29,36,37,38,39,42,45,46,53,54,55,56,57,58,59,62,64,65,70,72


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Anything on the Q?


----------



## TonyRodgz (Feb 8, 2010)

Watchm said:


> All I know on the derby is Oswald won.


That's two wins in a row for Ozzy. Congrats to Fred Kampo.


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Congratulations to Ozzy, Fred Kampo and Jim VanEngen on the Derby win!


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

AM call backs W M
3,10,17,20,22,26,28,29,39,42,45,46,53,54,56,59,70,72


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

RESULTS?????????????
Thanks
Sue


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Open

1 Betsy - Paul Sletten H/David Aul O
2 Ike - Dave Ward H/Craig Crummer O
3 Cori - Mike Lardy H/Steve Brenner O
4 Reba - Tom Fait H/O
Jams 15 Blaze-Lardy/Fekula 30 Roxie-Lardy/Benson 33 Kicker-Judy Powers 53 Mercy-Sletten/Stracka 74 Jet-Jim Powers 78 Dancer-Charlie Hayes (dont know which is RJ)



Amateur

1 Rocky - Lydia Fekula
2, 4 Gizmo, Sweets - Bruce Hall
3 Jet - Jim Powers
RJ Kicker - Judy Powers
Jams 20 Jenny/LaFave 26 Bear/Preston 42 Chief/Kampo 39 Jerry Lee/L Dubose 45 Moon/Ebner 46 Mickey/Hines 54 Hoke/Bovers 56 Mally/Turner 59 Rebel/Spangler 70 Makala/S Exo 72 Roxie/Benson


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Congrats Lydia!!!


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Nice win with your young Rocky, Lydia, congrats!


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

Congratulations to everyone who went home with ribbons in the Am!! There were a lot of VERY nice performances all weekend!!


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

I just have sketchy information on the Q, but what I know:

These dogs were back to the 4th: 1 2 5 7 11 14 17 20 21 28

Partial results:

1 - Dave Ward
2,3 - I think Andy Attar and Nan Hegarty, but not sure which was which
4 - Duce/Jeff Schuett

Don't shoot the messenger that's all I know!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

3blackdogs said:


> I just have sketchy information on the Q, but what I know:
> 
> These dogs were back to the 4th: 1 2 5 7 11 14 17 20 21 28
> 
> ...


Andy Attar took 2nd with Lindy DeWert's young dog, Delta.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

3blackdogs said:


> I just have sketchy information on the Q, but what I know:
> 
> These dogs were back to the 4th: 1 2 5 7 11 14 17 20 21 28
> 
> ...


Dog #1 was Nala owned by Jason Kraus and handled by Dave Ward. Congrats on your Qual win Jason!
I think Nan's dog was 3rd


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

Copngrads to Betsy,Paul and owner Dr. Aul on your win.(Open) That's 2 weekends in a row!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
a "Magic" weekend.
Derby 2nd and a Open win and I believe a Amt. jam too (Jenny)
Sue


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

Congratulations to all who brought home placements in the trial. Special congratulations to Nan Hegarty and Bucky for their 3rd place in the Q.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

Sue Kiefer said:


> Copngrads to Betsy,Paul and owner Dr. Aul on your win.(Open) That's 2 weekends in a row!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> a "Magic" weekend.
> Derby 2nd and a Open win and I believe a Amt. jam too (Jenny)
> Sue


Derby 2nd and Levi took the 4th. Levi was the only dog to do the last series and then they scrapped it unfortunately and set up another test.


----------

